# mule training vs horse training



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Mules are totally different than horses. They are so much smarter and they have 'reasoning power' that horses cannot even come close to.

I love them but I do not recommend getting one until you have been around them and been around a 'good mule person'.

Your first mule should be an older well trained one. If your first mule is a green or untrained one -- well "good luck" is all I can say.

Spoiled horses can be very easily corrected and fixed by comparison. Spoiled mules -- well, if you figure out how to fix one, let me know.

By the way, where is Marble City, OK?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never had the opportunity to really work with mules - they are rare in the UK so, when a farmer neighbour had two I jumped at the chance to try!
Having listened to a lot of mule people I knew they were different. One of these was reasonably friendly the other not so. Catching was a problem so it was into the paddock, good book and time. Took 2 days before he came and actually sniffed me, ate a couple of apples I had put near me. I got up and walked out. 
Day after I had just got to a good part in the book and he was over to sniff me in about two minutes. 
Within a week I could catch him without much problem, he was extremely wary of most people but accepted that I meant no harm. The other was less so and was leading about no problem.
Unfortunately I then had a couple of weeks holiday and when I returned they had been sold. 

Listening to people who have worked with mules I knew I had to let them decide I was safe - try to force things and I would have lost. 

I still want a mule! I want one I can take out Fox Hunting - just because from all I have heard they fascinate me.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I don't own mules and my mule experience is limited. I do agree with Cherie you want your first mule to be a well broke mule with some miles on it. A good mule is better than your best horse and a bad mule will kill you. From what I understand there is very little in between the two.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I am having my first mule experience. One of my mares was bred by a visiting jack. I had her in a pasture by herself because my other horses would pester her. She is older and lame. Theh pasture next to hers was empty until one day it had a black donkey ( I later learned it was s jack) Nothing ever seemed to happen. The donkey disappeared a few months after he appeared. 11 months later she is a gal in trouble as Cher would say. She had a male mule foal that is coal black. I have two horse foals the same age. He is a whole different animal to train. Halter training was easy on the foals, no so on him. But tieing lessons were nothing for him, didn't pull back once. I'm not sure what I will do with him. Anyone want to buy a black half paso fino mule?...lol.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

There is an excellent Mule & Donkey trainer near Ft. Worth. Her name is Janet Vance and I know of her because my Best Friend rides and shows Mammoth Donkeys. Her donkey is from her prized Jack and He is the sweetest thing on four hooves. You might look her up on FaceBook or the web and see if she can offer some advice.

I've seen her animals at shows and they are amazing! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks HorseMom


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Heck training a mule is not something I would suggest even for someone who _had_ been around and handled a lot of broke ones. Shoot, my family has had mules my entire life, I've always handled them after they were broke and never really had much problem. I've been training horses for about 15 years and right now, I am in the middle of my first "mule training" experience. It's..._challenging_ to say the least. Thankfully, every time I've needed help (which has been often), my Dad has always been there. He is one heck of a mule trainer. Myself, I prefer horses.


----------



## jackboy (Jul 8, 2012)

thanks everyone


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, I don't have too much choice, I have a mule and he needs to learn enough to lead, tie and load in a trailer even if I sell him. He isn't a bad natured mule....so far but we have not gotten into a big disagreement yet.


----------

